# Easy chocolate vanilla refridgerator pie w/pic



## damndirtyhippy (Dec 23, 2012)

This started as a topping for a ice cream cake but has evolved into my own thing everyone loves it is best with a glass of milk as it is very rich.  

1   Oreo pie crust 

1   Regular size container coolwhip

1    Package of cream cheese 8oz (room tempature)

1/8 cup sugar

1/2 Teaspoon Vanilla extract

1 Cup Milk chocolate chips (melted)

Mix coolwhip, cream cheese, Sugar and Vanilla with electric mixer until smooth.  

Put about half of this into the bottom your pie crust.

Melt chocolate chips in microwave 

Quickly mix melted chocolate chips with remaining pie filling then place on top of your white layer.  You can top it with shaved chocolate I just used Bakers semi sweet baking squares and my cheese grater.  But that parts optional.  I think this pie is best the day after you make it the filling is better after having set for overnight. 













photo (12).JPG



__ damndirtyhippy
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks good!



~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow that looks good! I'm gonna have to try that really soon. Thanks


----------



## smoking b (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok I made a couple of these to have for when my parents & grandparents came for dinner yesterday.













PICT0015.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






I shaved rich dark chocolate onto the tops of them.













PICT0016.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012


















PICT0017.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






I ran out of small plates serving everyone else so I had to use a bowl lol. Very good for a quick easy dessert! Thanks for sharing the recipe ddh!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Dec 26, 2012)

Those look fantastic, I plan on making one of these pies very very soon.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## damndirtyhippy (Dec 26, 2012)

Skoking B Glad you enjoyed them, its an easy recipe and always turns out so good.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 26, 2012)

I just bookmarked this, looks very good


----------



## smoking bill (Dec 26, 2012)

hey it is the day after christmas and showing something as yummy looking as that, isnt fair. now i will have to walk 5 miles to get it all worked off.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't really like sweets that much but this looks really good! I just put it in Evernote!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oooooooo......  Going to tag this one for the New Years party.

Thanks!!!!


----------

